# lights



## bjlawn2 (Mar 11, 2009)

I am looking to put lights on my boat for bowfishing and was wondering if 175 watt metal halide would be enough or if i should go to 250 watts


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

You might want to ask that question in the bowfishing forum.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

I would go with HPS lights.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

MH lights reflect like crazy and make it harder to see deeper down. I'd get either halogen or HPS lights, preferably HPS if you can afford them.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

MH would be about the worst thing you could do no matter what size you went with. go with HPS 400 watts and dont look back. the 150s would be alright as well but definetly get HPS there is no comparison to halogen or MH


----------

